# Medicaid Well Woman Exam



## Regina Tinney (Jul 24, 2012)

How are others out there billing for a Mcd well woman exam?.....Patient is 53 years old coming in for her "annual"....this is not really family planning or contraceptive management.....do you still code it as such??

rtinney@apexpracticesolutions.net


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 24, 2012)

You code using the V72.31 for a well woman.


----------



## Regina Tinney (Jul 26, 2012)

*Question to reply*

What cpt code for the Mediciad well woman, the manual says the 99XXX codes plus a family planning/contraceptive diagnosis codes V25XX, and FP modifier if it is the annual, so confused???


----------

